# Racing in Bay City, MI????



## XzyledT2 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello,

Just wondering if there were any racing opportunities in or around Bay City?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Xtreme Cellar Racing runs carpet oval in the basement of Pulaski Hall during the winter. They have also been doing an occasional race during the summer. Check their thread in the "oval track discussion" forum. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=225900 
18th scale is mostly Losi Mini-Late Models.

Their Website:
http://www.xtremecr.com/index.html


----------

